# just need to know i'm not crazy



## JadeKirsten (Nov 12, 2012)

I am 30 yrs old. As far as i can remember i have suffered with nausea off and on for my whole life. Within the last two months my attacks have become unbearable. it started with a stabbing pain in my lower right abdomen which prevented me from standing but i assumed it was just gas. i become so nauseous, i can hardly speak. i cant help but cry. i feel like there is some toxin in my body that i just want to dig my hand into my throat and pull it out. after consulting my doctor and having a few tests, i was informed that i have hyperthropic gastritis and prescribed meds for the symptoms. but everyday i seem to be getting worse. I am constantly nauseous now everyday with alternating episodes of diarrhea and constipation. Sweaty palms and sudden drastic changes in body temperature. i also tremble uncontrollably while my stomach visibly contracts similar to those of labour transactions. i am too afraid to eat or drink now as the attacks flare up during or immediately after consumption. even water sets off the attack. my stool is runny and on most days of recent, green and loaded with mucus. i am constantly tired but i cant sleep because of the nausea. the bloating has gotten to ridiculous proportions.

i am the mother of a six year old and as much as i have tried to hide my symptoms from him, it has now become impossible. he now leave the bathroom door open and ensures the pathway is clear and there is sufficient tp. the toilet has now become the romantic garden/ tv room/ study/ and bedroom in my relationship. its even taken its toll on my career. i cannot make it to the office and when i do, spend more time in the bathroom than at my desk. i am unable to concentrate as i am constantly battling the nausea and diarrhea and hot flashes. it gets so bad, my clothes become drenched with sweat and i am too embarrassed to be seen with huge boulders of sweat on my face and body. when i sleep its the worst.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

One problem with the never eat or drink again theory of symptom management is the longer you wait to put anything in your stomach the bigger the "I finally ate get a move on" signal is.

Even if it is just a few nibbles try eating something every 3 hours to help slow down the "I ate move it" signal. Have you ever tried predosing before you eat? Taking an antispasmodic (generally prescription) or a small dose of Imodium to blunt the increase in activity every single person's gut will have everytime they eat. Your gut has always done this, just not to where it caused symptoms.

I would really try to get back to regular eating. Not eating at all seems to only make things worse over time as the more and more disordered the eating is the more inappropriate the signals the gut gets and the more it seems to misbehave. Also being constantly dehydrated and under-nourished will generally make everything worse. It never cures anything. It is really easy to get caught in the "just don't eat" thing. A lot of IBSers do it, but it never seems to be a good for them, and it always seems to make things worse the longer you keep it up.

Have you tried anything for the nausea? Ginger tea, capsules, anti-motion sickness pills, or are are you just toughing it out?

Also have you seen the doctor since this got a lot worse. When things change in intensity it is worth getting evaluated again as new things can happen. If the bloating is truely constant with a big increase in waist diameter and it really never goes back down see the OB-GYN ASAP as ovary diseases can cause that, so if you haven't been checked since the bloating got bad you may need to. Also sometimes hormonal issues can be a cause of hot flashes and that even in younger women so that may need to be investigated as well.

May be worth talking to your doctor about Vasovagal issues. Abdominal pain (or for some people even just a perfectly normal BM on a perfectly normal day) can set off the Vagus nerve and a lot of the light-headed, change in temp can all be precursors leading up to a faint. Some people just don't pass out from it.


----------



## JadeKirsten (Nov 12, 2012)

thanks a lot. i have tried various things for the nausea and to be honest only marijuana has helped thus far.

i have been back to the doctor on Monday and we have scheduled some other test done....so i will keep you posted on any development.

i will take your advice and try to eat little portions.

feels so good to have someone to talk to about this.

thank you


----------

